# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Harry Potter and the Lucid Dream Control Technique (tutorial)

## Rainman

Alright so maybe I'm a dork, but I have noticed a lot of threads on how to summon things, or how to "teleport". Well I don't know about some of you, but I'm a mild Harry Potter fan...(mild as in, I know quite a bit about it, but I'm not one of the nerds who dresses up like a bloody dementor to go to see the movie. To be honest I'm a little sick of the harry potter craze, but I do enjoy the books quite a bit.) 

I have created a method (perhaps I am not the first to do this one) that relies on using "magic spells" to accomplish things. Now obviously it is not necessary to know the names of the spells from the book, but I use them, just  because it's easier to remember them if you already know them. Basically this method revolves around deciding what it is you are trying to accomplish, do an action, (such as waving around a wand), and then say a magic word or phrase.

People often ask how to summon things or people. Well I find that it helps to do an action for any form of control. Well pick up a stick, decide it's a wand, and it will be. Decide what you want to summon. Then you decide what word or phrase will make that happen. It doesn't matter what you pick, as long as you believe that it IS the magic word to summon it. You also have to decide the manner in which your object of desire will appear. I usually just make it poof.

Ok so lets summon a hot chick (or dude, depending on your preference o'course).  

Wave your wand and say your word. _Hot-stufficus!_ Poof there s/he is. That's how I do it. Now I want to teleport? Well you could walk through a wall (passive, but difficult for some) or spin (forced- bad idea)...or you can just teleport with magic!

Perhaps tap your head with your wand and say another word. "Apparate" perhaps  :wink2: 

Everything else you want to do works the same way. More experienced members will probably agree that this method is not necessary. They would be right. Dreams are all in you head...if you believe it will happen, it will! But some people have a mental block with some things, and they need to do an action to justify why it would be possible to fly, or teleport, or whatever you do. So this is one of MANY MANY methods! I hope it works for you. Plus it's just outright fun.  ::D: 

Ps. I am by no means whatsoever a Harry Potter nerd or fanatic. I enjoy the books, and figure that since it's so commonly popular right now, I'd post a relative control technique  :wink2:

----------


## SurvivorKylie

I have definitely been able to do this... in non-lucid dreams.  ::rolleyes::   Just last night I had one where me and three other people "apparated" into some random stretch of woods.  It seems like it should work really well in a lucid dream, but I've personally never been able to do it-- and believe me, I've tried.  Then again, I've only ever teleported successfully once in a lucid dream, and even then it was a little shaky.

I think if you really have faith that the "magic" will work in the lucid, and that there's absolutely no reason it shouldn't, that this could be really successful.  Perhaps it's just that I've failed so many times I've come to think it's impossible that I can't do it.  ::?:

----------


## Rainman

Well a quote comes to mind when I read your response in regard to lucid dreaming, and that is, "Whether you believe you can do it or not, you're right". you've got to try and make yourself realize that the dreamworld is YOUR CREATION. In a sense, you are the goddess of your own universe. Nothing is impossible or not doable. Do it all! Will it to happen. This is just one "tool" to use to make things you can do anyway happen easier.

----------


## jamous

ok, got it, not a harry potter nerd, not a fanatic, you just like it, got it  ::rolleyes:: 

anyway, antifanatic disclaimers aside, your idea is awesome! I'm definitely one of those people who has some subconscious mental block, and I think this will really work for me. Good thinking, muggle.

----------


## 2Fruits

This works REALLY well for me! I have a bit of a knack for summoning people or things, but I can't really do a few superpower things... so usually I'll just reach into my pocket and 'pull' out a wand. Then do lots of stuff!

Usually if I don't know a spell I'll just repeat the word twice and add -ra on the end...

E.g. if I want to create a portal...
Portalyportalra

or something along the lines of that 

 ::D:

----------


## tehpwner

i got a great idea if ur in a lucid and u wanna kill something with magic, without guns or rockets, if ur a harry potter fan take a wand and yell _Aveda kedavra!!_ and it should kill the thing i did that last night, it works !

----------


## Lunalight

Just an Idea for spells, use latin if you know it.  That what JK Rowling does, at least variations of latin words, or different conjugations.  Geez I'm a nerd.

----------


## Rainman

Yep latin based words. If I can't think of what it would be, I say it in some variation of spanglish and it works  :wink2: 

and yes, tehpwner _avada kedavra_ should work quite nicely especially if you're a fan of the books  :wink2:  I remember a lot of them but not all of them, which is why I keep emphasising that it doesn't matter what you say, as long as you expect something to happen when you say a given phrase or word.  :smiley:  Happy dreaming

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

Haha very good idea.  I also like the books quite a bit and will definitely give this a try.  Sounds fun!

----------


## Burns

I, on the other hand, am I die-hard Harry Potter nerd and I am okay with that.  ::wink:: 


Anyway, cool idea  :smiley:  I've only said actual HP spells (accio, wingardium leviosa, etc) in dreams but have never made up my own.

----------


## Rainman

That's great. I'd rather use the ones from the book too, but I assume most people won't know them, so making up their own would be just as effective. I was wondering when you'd reply to this hahaha.

----------


## Sandform

Its wierd that I found this post...well ok not really, I just clicked "new sleep and dreaming posts." 

But anyway I just took a nap and the one lucid out of like 4 dreams I stumbled upon harry potter and voldmort dueling.  I kinda interupted them with my useless blah blah blah lol.

----------


## Gabo

It's kinda weird that half the posts in this thread are about how to kill people in your dreams! XD

----------


## Rainman

Well I guess we have learned what people's true intentions are eh? :p

----------


## skl02134

Well, when apparating, just dont Splynch yourselves! lol. No ones probably thought about that till now, and sorry I put it into your heads, but that wouldn't be too good. Lol. I can just imagine apparating somewhere without a leg. ANYWAYS. Im a pretty mild harry potter fan myself. I might use this Idea, but Im not very good at dream control. Actually, Im horrible. I just cant do it. =D PM me if anyone can help me with that.

----------


## Rainman

Well that's the purpose of this exercise mate, to help you with dream control. Pretend you're a magical person, and you can go find a wand of whatever sort, and believe that when you say magic words, stuff will happen that you want to happen. Really this is a matter of working your imagination. You have to believe it will work. Btw, *splinch*  :wink2:  Sorry couldn't resist

----------


## ushamie

i think HP sucks but the method should work

----------


## lindsey609

Umm, how do you summon a _person_ but you don't have a wand? I tried looking for my wand in my pocket but it wasn't there, so I tried using my hands. And I don't mean a random person, but a real person in real life.

----------


## Lunalight

> Umm, how do you summon a _person_ but you don't have a wand? I tried looking for my wand in my pocket but it wasn't there, so I tried using my hands. And I don't mean a random person, but a real person in real life.



Try walking around a corner or opening a door assuming they are there.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

> i think HP sucks



*GASP!* lol
I'm thinking in my next lucid I'll have to duel Voldy...shame I can never remember the HP spells when I'm asleep. I usually just add "us" to the end of whatever word since it sounds Latiney and such.

And lindsey - when you look in your pocket for that wand, _know_ it will be there! Say it out loud if you have to. "There will be a wand in my pocket." Works for me.  :wink2:

----------


## Rainman

[quote]I usually just add "us" to the end of whatever word since it sounds Latiney and such.[/quote
Well that's all you need to do!  :wink2:  It's not necessary to use the exact words.


Lindsey, you could also just open the refrigerator or something and expect a wand to be in there. You must really truly believe it will be there for it to work.

----------


## sagan-fan

wow, you're so defensive on being a harry potter fan. lol. but anyway, ya, i think that your technique would work well for a lot of people.

----------


## Rainman

Hope it works for you. Nah, but I got PMs (won't mention the name) calling me a harry potter nerd and whatnot. I suppose it irritated me into changing my post  :wink2:

----------


## 2Fruits

Umm, how do you summon a person but you don't have a wand? I tried looking for my wand in my pocket but it wasn't there, so I tried using my hands. And I don't mean a random person, but a real person in real life.
__________________


Usually I'll just look in my pocket... if I expect it to be there it usually is. Or... what you could do is this:

REAL LIFE!
Run outside
Find stick shaped like a wand
Put in obvious place in your room

IN YOUR DREAM
Go to your room
Look for 'wand'
Since you put it there it should be there
Pick it up


Done  :smiley:

----------


## KuRoSaKi

OMG a Harry Potter/Magic Wand LD tutorial I never thought I would see the day. Good Guide though by the way.

----------


## tasiasolon

I use magic in my dreams a lot speaking Latin - which I don't know. This was WAY before Harry Potter came out. Always thought it was weird (I am Pagan and do spells - but these are very complicated fire control sort of stuff).

Great method!

----------


## Raven12

Or, what I do is just say I want so and so then turn around to see them walking towards me. I've never needed a wand, but I've used magic more times than I can count in dreams. Some have been HP dreams, but not all. My second LD was a HP one actually. 

I won't lie, I do love the HP books and movies, but not to the point some take it.

----------


## Xenafor

I've had countless HP non LD's, more commonly as a kid, but I also had one just recently. They're pretty amazing. Try putting a nice flourish in there as you do your spells. I had to have Neville Longbottom (as a twist) teach me, once again, how to do Stupefy. Turned out I'm supposed to make a clockwise circle in the air (for pretty much all my spells.) We created a WHOLE lot of havoc in the school after that.

I also once had a dream where I used alot of Accio and Wingardium Leviosa, and it was going extremely smoothly until I used Avada Kedavra, I think on some sort of animal, and I woke up right before the green light purst out of the tip. I don't think my subconscious can handle killing anything, even in a dream.

Michael

----------


## lindsey609

Lol for some reason, I use Accio and Wingardium Leviosa alot too. 
Speaking of HP. I dreamed that Hogwarts came to Texas and everyone was trying to get used to the wierd accents and lifestyles of lazy fat Americans. It was really funny. I also met Grawp!!

----------


## skimpenguin

i had my 1st ld last night and i tried this among other tequneks (wow i messed up that spelling) and they all worked. thanks so much

----------

